# Is there an easy way to get bunny beans out of the yard?



## CB Millicent (Jul 7, 2011)

My buns have free range of my (small, enclosed, heavily shaded) yard during the day when I'm home. As a result, I have many piles of poops all over the place! I used a dust pan and brush, then a pan and a spade to get the beans up. It was very difficult, as the little turds kept falling down further into the lawn! I was able to get some from each pile, but not all. 

Does anyone have any better tips, other than hand picking?


----------



## LuellaJean (Jul 7, 2011)

Shop vac?


----------



## plasticbunny (Jul 7, 2011)

You know, bunny poops make the best fertalizer! :biggrin2:


----------



## CB Millicent (Jul 7, 2011)

I wouldn't mind, except the kids step in them and smear them all over! ICK! At least bunny beans don't stink!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 7, 2011)

We do the Shop Vac thing.


----------



## LuellaJean (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh yay I'm so glad the shop vac isn't a wildly ridiculous idea! LOL!


----------



## CB Millicent (Jul 8, 2011)

I guess it's time to get out the shop vac! LOL!


----------



## Thomas423 (Aug 16, 2011)

A dog. LOL.

My little Maltese loves to eat bunnie beans in the yard from wild rabbits. I told the vet and she just laughed and said that it wouldn't hurt her.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 16, 2011)

Not too old of a topic but...
You can just send the buns over here, my garden needs some extra fertalizer!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 16, 2011)

My dog Shiznit cleans up any stray bunny beans. He thinks they are desert. LOL


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 16, 2011)

Water them so they dissolve?


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hose them to the neighbors lawn? :halo:innocent


----------

